# I think I'm off to a good start! :D



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 1, 2007)

I just thought of posting some pic's of the mantis I have received in the past month or so..

Edit:

I want to thank everyone that help me out!  

Thank you to all the breeders that provided the mantis!

odontomantis planticeps (Ant mantis)

2 From, Nick







Male Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii (#9 mantis)

2 From, Nick






Female Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii

From, Nick











Mantis religiosa, Found here in Colorado. This is the first mantis I posted here &amp; the first mantis I've owned in America  She grew fast!!






hymenopus coronatus (orchid mantis)

From, Rebecca






Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii, Eating banana!






Moth caterpillar, From a breeder in Colorado.






Chloroharpax Modesta (Nigerian Flower Mantis) eating Banana

2 From, Nick
















hymenopus coronatus (orchid mantis)

2 From, Rebecca
















phyllovates chlorophaea(Mexican Unicorn Mantis)

From, Yen
















hymenopus coronatus (orchid mantis)

From, Nick


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow must of been expensive!! Now all you need are some Ghost...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 1, 2007)

beautiful photos!!  great job!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 1, 2007)

Asa,

Hmm about $250 for all the mantis I have received. I try &amp; use the money I get from selling my geckos. Yep, I've been hoping to get a pair of ghosts. I purchased a pair form, Nick. But i'm number 9 on the list :lol: Hopefully I'll get a pair? But for now i'm enjoy the ones I have  

buddhistsoldier88,

Thank you!  I love taking photographs, It's one of my loves. Hopefully I'll get a little bet updated camera soon. Through this one is nice, But it's a small camera.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 1, 2007)

You must be having a lot of fun right now!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 1, 2007)

I think that your off to a good start  .


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 1, 2007)

OGIGA,

You have no idea, I'm like a little kid in the early hours of the morning, before I start my studies :lol: Feeding &amp; watching the mantis, The geckos I own are nocturnal so I cannot really watch them.... Through i'm home at night, I'm a morning person. I mean they are doing something all the time... If it's eating, looking like a leaf in the wind or just giving you that cute little puppy dog look (i'm going to eat you look lol ) But whats not to like about pray mantis? Okay maybe they bite if you grab them the wrong way, I would bite to if someone was picking me up the wrong way or if that person looks like food :roll:

Deutschherper,

Thank you!  I hope so... I'm trying to start with the fun species? Through I would say that all of the mantis are fun! Plus the thing I love about mantis, is that they are not to high in price, Even the really rare ones are not that bad in price to the geckos I buy.

Talk to you later guy's...


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

> Even the really rare ones are not that bad in price


You would be very very surprised.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 2, 2007)

> > Even the really rare ones are not that bad in price
> 
> 
> You would be very very surprised.


Very, very _very_ suprised  

But u doing great, in the future i may get some ant mantids

oh and it a Texas unicorn mantis(not mexican)


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

> > > Even the really rare ones are not that bad in price
> >
> >
> > You would be very very surprised.
> ...


Yeah, like how much is an Idolomantis pair? :roll:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 2, 2007)

I saw an adult pair for sale here in the UK for £144 :? and thats $293


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

That's actually not that much for an adult pair. :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 2, 2007)

HAHA okay... maybe they can be a little pricey? I've got a friend that has payed $2,000 for a pair of geckos. But it's one of the rare species. I can definitely see some mantis species being that price.

Ben.M,

Thank you for the correction! I'll have to change it on my website as well, Later...

Edit: I got the Texas unicorn mantis from Yen, He calls it a Mexican unicorn mantis &amp; So does Nick? Or is (phyllovates chlorophaea) referred to both names?


----------



## spawn (Aug 2, 2007)

Guys, for those not versed in United States geography, Mexico is on the Southern border of Texas. I'm sure the Mantid occurs over both regions.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 2, 2007)

And um, those aren't their real names either. The common name is just whatever we call them.


----------



## Asa (Aug 3, 2007)

> And um, those aren't their real names either. The common name is just whatever we call them.


it's all screwed :?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 3, 2007)

> Edit: I got the Texas unicorn mantis from Yen, He calls it a Mexican unicorn mantis &amp; So does Nick? Or is (phyllovates chlorophaea) referred to both names?


Yes Mikhails, it can be referred to both names. Nick calls it Mexican, but i like Texas. Whether you received it from Nick or myself they are from the same stock with scientific name of _Phyllovates Chlorophaea_ so no worry of crossing different species.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 3, 2007)

Yen,

Thank you!  I look forward to them becoming adult mantis, You were right they are growing very fast! I love this species!



> > Edit: I got the Texas unicorn mantis from Yen, He calls it a Mexican unicorn mantis &amp; So does Nick? Or is (phyllovates chlorophaea) referred to both names?
> 
> 
> Yes Mikhails, it can be referred to both names. Nick calls it Mexican, but i like Texas. Whether you received it from Nick or myself they are from the same stock with scientific name of _Phyllovates Chlorophaea_ so no worry of crossing different species.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

Ben.M said:


> I saw an adult pair for sale here in the UK for £144 :? and thats $293


martin sells them at 120$ or 60£ per pair..him and graham are great breeders with great prices


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yen,Thank you!  I look forward to them becoming adult mantis, You were right they are growing very fast! I love this species!
> 
> Yes Mikhails, it can be referred to both names. Nick calls it Mexican, but i like Texas. Whether you received it from Nick or myself they are from the same stock with scientific name of _Phyllovates Chlorophaea_ so no worry of crossing different species.


how is every thing going?got any new pairs?any ooths laid?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, They have laid fertile ootheca. I had one of the ootheca hatch out 70 nymphs a month ago. I'm waiting for the other otheca to hatch out now.



macro junkie said:


> how is every thing going?got any new pairs?any ooths laid?


----------

